# mudanza de España a Argentina



## iscarib (Feb 7, 2007)

Me mudo de España a Argentina, de nuevo a mi tierra!
Quiero llevarme la tele, una TFT de 32" pero tengo miedo que no se vea en color. En principio es PAL, pero se que acá es PAL B y allá PAL N. Se de gente que se llevó DVDs y teles y las pudo usar, pero no estoy seguro de como es que las usan.
También me quiero llevar una Playstation, en mi tele se ve bien, pero en otras teles, se verá bien también? (bien=con color). En la caja dice PAL y no especifica si es PAL B.
Por favor, un poco de luz a mi oscura ignorancia!!!
Un saludo y muy buen foro!

Rodrigo.


----------



## N@CHO (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola compatrita ARGENTINO....
Mira el asunto es simple, por el tema de la tele no le tenes que dar importancia porque aca hay unos combersores de sistemas, y por la play station tampoco porque solo la tenes que chipiar y listo. A lo que le tenes que prestar atensión es a que tension tenes en España, porque yo no lo se. Aca es de 220V y no creo que alla sea de 110V. Cualquier duda comunicate con migo. ----SUERTE---


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 7, 2007)

aca es PAL N


----------



## iscarib (Feb 9, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Alguna idea tengo, conozco los trascos PAL B-PAL N, pero mi intensión es obviarlos de ser posible porque en general no tienen una muy buena calidad de imagen.
Mi consulta es más que nada conocer un poco la teoría del PAL, PAL-B Y PAL-N. Como ya conté, tengo amigos que se llevaron de acá DVDs y otros aparatos y no creo que hayan usado trascos, según me dicen los usan "así nomás"    y no lo entiendo. Teóricamente, siendo PAL-B no hay forma de ver colores en una tele PAL-N, pero ellos dicen que si. Por otro lado, el DVD acá es zona 2, y allá es zona 4, pero tampoco tuvieron problemas con las películas y eso tampoco lo entiendo. Será que están fabricando las teles y los DVDs multizona y multinorma?
Con el tema de la tensión no hay problema, acá es 230 V. y con lo único que podés tener problemas es que los enchufes son un pelito más gordos, pero le meto cuchillo, ficha nueva y listo el pollo!
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 10, 2007)

generalmente para conectar un dvd a una tenle se usa la chavija RCA con el tele en video te sera mas facil ya que coaxial es una señal codificada y no todas las teles traen todas las normas o sea NTSC.PALB.PAL.PALN.PALS.ETC asi que te conbiene con una simple ficha RCA y listo saludos


----------

